# Hydrangea fixiation after poisoning and decontamination



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

A few days ago I took my 7 1/2 months Bowie to the Vet emergency clinic after he began vomiting chunks of hydrangea flowers came. Who would of thought? There are highly poisonous and dangerous. After his 5 hour treatment (IV, steroids, charcoal, anti vomiting injection) he slept and is fit as fiddle. He has found his way back to the scene of the crime has become an obsessed with the hydrangeas, trying to eat them and making it a challenge when I re-direct him. The hydrangeas are going. Do Vizslas differentiate between safe and unsafe plants. My last Vizsla did, so I’m blown away by this behavior. I welcome thought and suggestions.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I moved all of my plants poisonous to dogs, out of my fenced backyard. I do have saga palms in the front yard. They are highly poisonous, and my dogs are never allowed to hangout in the front.
No, dogs do not know the difference in what is eatable, and what is not. And just because something made them sick one time, does not mean they will stop eating it.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Glad your pup is OK!

Crap, my wife loves hydrangeas and I just planted two for her in the backyard. So far Ellie hasn't paid much attention but I'm going to move them just in case.

She does; however, have an obsession with eating Hibiscus flowers that fall off our potted plant. She loves them as if they were dog treats. We stopped trying to stop her since it is a tropical hibiscus and they are harmless. Needless to say next year I'm not getting one for the yard as we treat them as annuals here.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

It's a phase you have to get them through. They want to put everything in their mouth, and chew it, and the more excited we get about getting it away from them, the more excited they get about "wolfing it down" as fast as they can to stop us from getting it.
The best course is if you can rid the yard of toxic plants, but the list of toxic plants includes most of the ornamental shrubs and flowers we all want to have in our yard, and sometimes it is just not practical.
The other course is to teach the leave it command, and or, keep a high value treat on hand to "trade". Trading is definitely capitulating and the pup wins in the exchange, but it can be a lot less costly than an vet visit.
I have a wood working shop and Finn was in there one day as a puppy. Of all the pieces of scrap wood he could have safely "stole" to run off with and chew, what did he run off with? A pad of steel wool!!
They will find the worst thing they shouldn't have. It's like a talent.


----------



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

gunnr said:


> It's a phase you have to get them through. They want to put everything in their mouth, and chew it, and the more excited we get about getting it away from them, the more excited they get about "wolfing it down" as fast as they can to stop us from getting it.
> The best course is if you can rid the yard of toxic plants, but the list of toxic plants includes most of the ornamental shrubs and flowers we all want to have in our yard, and sometimes it is just not practical.
> The other course is to teach the leave it command, and or, keep a high value treat on hand to "trade". Trading is definitely capitulating and the pup wins in the exchange, but it can be a lot less costly than an vet visit.
> I have a wood working shop and Finn was in there one day as a puppy. Of all the pieces of scrap wood he could have safely "stole" to run off with and chew, what did he run off with? A pad of steel wool!!
> They will find the worst thing they shouldn't have. It's like a talent.


Thank you Gunnr. Your description fits to a tee. Removing all toxic plants, including ivy which is everywhere on my property is an enormous undertaking. I will modify and now I go outside with a giant bag of his favorite treats. No more sitting in the lawn chair! Budaleigh.


----------



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

Dan_A said:


> Glad your pup is OK!
> 
> Crap, my wife loves hydrangeas and I just planted two for her in the backyard. So far Ellie hasn't paid much attention but I'm going to move them just in case.
> 
> She does; however, have an obsession with eating Hibiscus flowers that fall off our potted plant. She loves them as if they were dog treats. We stopped trying to stop her since it is a tropical hibiscus and they are harmless. Needless to say next year I'm not getting one for the yard as we treat them as annuals here.


Pup is fine, I think the decamibatiin gave him more energy to get into trouble. Probably has been eating toxic plants out in the yard, but I didn’t know. I think I’m on a big learning curve with this pup. My last Vizsla was energetic, but pretty zen.


----------



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

texasred said:


> I moved all of my plants poisonous to dogs, out of my fenced backyard. I do have saga palms in the front yard. They are highly poisonous, and my dogs are never allowed to hangout in the front.
> No, dogs do not know the difference in what is eatable, and what is not. And just because something made them sick one time, does not mean they will stop eating it.


Thanks for the antidote info. for clarification and prevention of future plant poisoning.


----------



## Budaleigh (Aug 14, 2021)

A very curious Bowie ‘Always looking for trouble’
file:///var/mobile/Library/SMS/Attachments/e1/01/B85C70B2-5009-40F3-A855-A398622A3C44/IMG_1733.HEIC


----------

